
Go Modules: v2 and Beyond - l2dy
https://blog.golang.org/v2-go-modules
======
harikb
It hasn't been clearly communicated how radical (unlike other languages) a
change this is. Although well intentioned, this is going to waste a lot of
hours for a lot of Go developers.

If there is any package out there that is already at a version higher than v2,
they have to do some intrusive change. Moreover, since "internal" references
to packages must also use the absolute path of each package, this even
requires module developers to make changes all throughout the source code.

May be this was always a problem, but I find the blog text could use more
detailed explanation. This is like the magic time of "Mon Jan 2 15:04:05 MST
2006" for Go timestamp parsing. Yes, it is a very neat trick, but you have to
tell the users that you are explicitly doing something different from the
norm.

> Starting with v2, the major version must appear at the end of the module
> path

Here v2 refers to the version of the module, not Go.

